# PocketPC Outlook Inbox Hotmail Sync Problem



## P_SINCERE (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello everyone

Just bought a PocketPC V35 and I'm trying to figure eveything out on it. I have Microsoft ActiveSync on my computer and I was trying to Sync my Hotmail account using Microsoft Outlook. I set up my hotmail account but it comes up as a seperate tree and it does not show up under my Outlook Today Personal Folder for my PocketPC tree.

Also it will show that I have mail like (inbox 13) but when I try to click on it i get a

Internet Explorer Script Error:
Line: 15
Char: 2
Error: Permission denied
Code: 0
URL: http://officeupdate.microsoft.com/office/redirect/10/OutlookH
otmailPane.asp?DPC={6E8DD200-AB04-11D1-B5B8-006097C998E7}&DCC={CC29E96F-7BC2-11D1-A921-

Do you want to continue running scripts on this page? yes or no

When I click yes it does not do anything.

To make a long story short I just want to know how to be able to download and view my Hotmail email on my PocketPC.

Thanks


----------



## pinkivy98 (Jan 21, 2005)

The only way I have been able to get my hotmail to work was with this program. If you have any problems just email the developer and he will help.

http://www.handango.com/PlatformPro...ormId=2&N=96806 95790&productId=79010&R=79010


----------



## P_SINCERE (Jul 13, 2005)

pinkivy98 said:


> The only way I have been able to get my hotmail to work was with this program. If you have any problems just email the developer and he will help.
> 
> http://www.handango.com/PlatformPro...ormId=2&N=96806 95790&productId=79010&R=79010


Thanks that program looks like it would work but I am broke and I need a freeware program or if anyone knows how to get outlook to work please let me know.


----------

